# New in Dubai



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,
I've moved here with my husband.
I'd like to meet with people in their 30's.
Fun, enjoying life, living in or next to downtown.

Hope to make many friends soon 

Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Are you saying people not in their 30's aren't fun and don't enjoy life? ;-) The majority of people in their 30's here that I know act like teenagers on heat and are mainly interested in the next place they can get wasted at.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Are you saying people not in their 30's aren't fun and don't enjoy life? ;-) The majority of people in their 30's here that I know act like teenagers on heat and are mainly interested in the next place they can get wasted at.



No, I don't think that  
I just want to meet people around my age who are fun...
Are you?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you really want to hang out with a total stranger that you might have nothing in common with, just because they're in their 30's? I've always found that starting with an age group is the least effective way to make friends.

What are your interests? Start by finding the activities you enjoy, and you will usually find people you 'click' with, regardless of age. If you don't know where to start, might I suggest Facebook and Meetup.com?

I met many fun people of all ages who were enjoying life in Dxb - salsa dancers, cyclists, off roaders, crafters, volunteers, ladies coffee groups, book clubs, etc... just about any activity/sport you can think of is being done or practiced in Dxb.

But it starts with you putting yourself out there. 





pimben said:


> Hi,
> I've moved here with my husband.
> I'd like to meet with people in their 30's.
> Fun, enjoying life, living in or next to downtown.
> ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What FourAgreements said. I have friends ranging from their 20's right the way through to late 50's. 

Different groups are into different things but when we all get together we all have quite a bit in common.

I actually met my core group of friends through a forum such as this. We used to organise meetups - that was 13 years a go and many of us are still friends now and still do lots of things together.

I'd say we're all slightly on the unhinged side - fitness junkies and extreme sports enthusiasts, world travellers with a love of wine and cheese.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A lot of my non-work related friends came from my wife going to expat women events, and when she arranged to dinner plus partners I got to met a lot of decent people that way.

Never underestimate the ability of the ladies to make friends and drag you along to meet new people. My wife ow has close friends from the USA (Trump supporters but you cannot have everything), South Africa and the UK.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

FourAgreements said:


> Do you really want to hang out with a total stranger that you might have nothing in common with, just because they're in their 30's? I've always found that starting with an age group is the least effective way to make friends.
> 
> What are your interests? Start by finding the activities you enjoy, and you will usually find people you 'click' with, regardless of age. If you don't know where to start, might I suggest Facebook and Meetup.com?
> 
> ...




Hi
I used meetup.com where I met people from different ages but it's not what I want.
I made this personal choice to have friends around my age.
I'm sorry if you guys disagree, but who knows, maybe in the 30's y.o. there are some good people.
Thanks for your message and advice.
I hope some people meeting my criteria will answer positively to my post 
Have a good day


----------



## dernawe1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*welcome*

Welcome to Dubai. Not sure why people are criticizing you for wanting to meet people similar in age....

I am in my 30's from the US (of Arab heritage), but am a single guy (family is back stateside). Probably not what you are looking for, but there are others I'm sure. Do you have kids? I have found that 99% of people in our age group meet people through their kid's school etc. If no kids yet, then seems to be work and clubs/bars is the way to go. But for just normal people looking for normal things to do, I also think meetup is a good place to start. Good luck, and welcome to Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not a criticism at all. I've just always found it odd when people restrict themselves, that's all. Being open to everyone, you never know who you're going to meet.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Posting a friends wanted without any clue as to what the poster is looking for is a recipe for an entertaining inbox, so age is good a filter as any. At least in many cases people of around the same age might have some more things in common, similar incomes, priorities, etc (as they might with folks of any age but more likely within peer group).

Hope you find some new friends!


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

dernawe1 said:


> Welcome to Dubai. Not sure why people are criticizing you for wanting to meet people similar in age....
> 
> I am in my 30's from the US (of Arab heritage), but am a single guy (family is back stateside). Probably not what you are looking for, but there are others I'm sure. Do you have kids? I have found that 99% of people in our age group meet people through their kid's school etc. If no kids yet, then seems to be work and clubs/bars is the way to go. But for just normal people looking for normal things to do, I also think meetup is a good place to start. Good luck, and welcome to Dubai.



Hi, thank you for your positive message.
No kids.

Actually, I'm just looking for people in the 30's: single, couple, with or without kids... what ever.
The idea is to meet, go for a cup of tea, meal, drinks, beach, desert, parties (not heavy  ), watch movies, chill out, share experiences, recipes and interests,... 
I hope to be able to create a little group with positives, natural, open-minded, nice (not selfish) and interesting people in the city. Yes, I'm a dreamer :fingerscrossed:
I think, it's possible to build a good group everywhere in the world, even if we are in a very changing environment 
I don't need to have many friends, but friends in the same spirits (concept lol). I will accept their differences, because, I think that the differences are a plus. We don't need to be the same to be friends: respect is enough even when we disagree 
If I meet you guys, it will be mostly with my husband which is also my best friend. 

Thanks again for your message which is very encouraging in my quest lane:


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Posting a friends wanted without any clue as to what the poster is looking for is a recipe for an entertaining inbox, so age is good a filter as any. At least in many cases people of around the same age might have some more things in common, similar incomes, priorities, etc (as they might with folks of any age but more likely within peer group).
> 
> Hope you find some new friends!


Thank you for your advice.
I'll add some clues 
Have a good day


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

pimben said:


> I hope to be able to create a little group ................


There really are so many already but its worth adding that this is definitely the wrong time of year to start one as most 'other halves' are out of the country until September.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> There really are so many already but its worth adding that this is definitely the wrong time of year to start one as most 'other halves' are out of the country until September.


it's okay, I don't need to meet everyone. I'll be glad to meet just a few.
Have a good day


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you looked to see if there are any facebook groups for your area? Most communities have them


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer dating women in their 30's so can understand the age discrimination. That said I made the mistake of eating dinner at McGettigans Friday night and the post brunch crowd who appeared to be in that age group were annoying as hell.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Have you looked to see if there are any facebook groups for your area? Most communities have them


Yes, I'm on it. thank you Chocoholic


----------



## purplehaze (Jul 30, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi,

I've just moved to Dubai for a new job and want to make new friends here too. I don't know if I meet your requirements but I'm 31 and single. I live in Marina but I work in Financial Centre . 

Cheers


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

purplehaze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai for a new job and want to make new friends here too. I don't know if I meet your requirements but I'm 31 and single. I live in Marina but I work in Financial Centre .
> 
> Cheers


Hi Purplehaze,
thanks for your message and sorry for the late reply.
It will be a pleasure to know you.
Regards


----------



## Reda (Aug 9, 2016)

pimben said:


> Hi, thank you for your positive message.
> No kids.
> 
> Actually, I'm just looking for people in the 30's: single, couple, with or without kids... what ever.
> ...


Hi, I am 36 male living in dubai since many years, decent gentle and i like to meet nice and decent people to have a good time together, discovering different cultures, and to have many kind of fun, trying to gain a good friends like you and your husband as i could see from your posts dear lady.
Reda


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Reda said:


> Hi, I am 36 male living in dubai since many years, decent gentle and i like to meet nice and decent people to have a good time together, discovering different cultures, and to have many kind of fun, trying to gain a good friends like you and your husband as i could see from your posts dear lady.
> Reda


Dear Reda,
Thanks for your message.
The pleasure will be ours to know you.
Please look at your pm.
P


----------



## denabs (Mar 20, 2009)

hi, we're a couple also living in Downtown and my wife is French.
Looking to meet people around here.





pimben said:


> Hi,
> I've moved here with my husband.
> I'd like to meet with people in their 30's.
> Fun, enjoying life, living in or next to downtown.
> ...


----------



## Reda (Aug 9, 2016)

denabs said:


> hi, we're a couple also living in Downtown and my wife is French.
> Looking to meet people around here.



Hey, I live in sheikh zayed street very close to down town and I like to meet new and decent people, I am here since so many years.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Reda said:


> Hey, I live in sheikh zayed street very close to down town and I like to meet new and decent people, I am here since so many years.


Hi Reda,
it seems my pm did'nt go through :confused2:
Let's try again


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

pimben said:


> Hi Reda,
> it seems my pm did'nt go through :confused2:
> Let's try again


Both sender and receiver of PMs need 5 good posts for the facility to be activated - the recipient in this case does not have sufficient.


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

denabs said:


> hi, we're a couple also living in Downtown and my wife is French.
> Looking to meet people around here.


Hi Denabs,

It's good to read from you.
Soon we will use pm to communicate further 

talk to you soon


----------



## aahana2099 (Aug 26, 2016)

pimben said:


> Hi,
> I've moved here with my husband.
> I'd like to meet with people in their 30's.
> Fun, enjoying life, living in or next to downtown.
> ...



Hi,
How are u doing,

This is Ash and i live in Dubai, I'm brand graphic artist and like to make new friends and increase my social network. I would like to chat with you......

Hows your life here.......? Hows your family......?

ASh


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

aahana2099 said:


> Hi,
> How are u doing,
> 
> This is Ash and i live in Dubai, I'm brand graphic artist and like to make new friends and increase my social network. I would like to chat with you......
> ...


Hi Ash,
Thanks for your message.
In order to send or receive pm, you need to send 5 messages.
Have a lovely week
Regards,


----------



## Reflexx (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, I'm new in Dubai since June  I live at Dubai Marina and looking to do some connections also  
Thanks


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

Reflexx said:


> Hello, I'm new in Dubai since June  I live at Dubai Marina and looking to do some connections also
> Thanks


Hi reflexx,
Welcome in Dubai.
I'll be glad to meet you anytime soon
have a good weekend
Regards


----------



## denabs (Mar 20, 2009)

hi, did you guys manage to organise anything in the meantime?
We were in Europe for about 3 weeks and just back.
let me know.
thanks



pimben said:


> Hi Denabs,
> 
> It's good to read from you.
> Soon we will use pm to communicate further
> ...


----------



## pimben (Jul 24, 2016)

denabs said:


> hi, did you guys manage to organise anything in the meantime?
> We were in Europe for about 3 weeks and just back.
> let me know.
> thanks


Hi, 
I hope you enjoyed.
It was fun here too 
I'm going to Pm U
See you soon


----------

